# Gaming upgrade



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Currently I have a desktop but with the new expansion coming out I would like to upgrade it to play the new wow expansion on highest settings.

Right now im running on an asus monitor about 21" I don't remember exactly with 1920x1080 resolution. I get ok fps but I keep the settings kind of low. I can try and find more info about my computer but heres what I know.

Intel Quad Core q6600 2.40 GHz 2.40 GHz
4 gb of ram I think ddr2 if I remember correctly
Windows vista 64 bit
ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series I think 4850? But I'm not sure.

If you need any other information I would be happy to try and find it I would just like to know some things I can upgrade to make wow run smooth with perfect graphics. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The GPU would be the best upgrade for improved gaming. Brand & Model of your PSU?


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm trying to remember is there anyway to tell?

Tx 650 W I can see from the outside of the case


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Tyree said:


> The GPU would be the best upgrade for improved gaming.


I would have to disagree here. The 4850 has the same power as the Radeon HD 5770. This wouldn't cause any problems, unless the PSU is very low quality.


Sounds like a Corsair to me. Can you just open up the side of the case and check for us?

How much FPS do you get with high settings? Are you trying out WoW?

I get a constant 60FPS with my 5770, so I'm not sure what the problem can be here. I also have a Corsair 650w PSU, so it may be somewhere else.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

elvenleader3 said:


> I would have to disagree here. The 4850 has the same power as the Radeon HD 5770. This wouldn't cause any problems, unless the PSU is very low quality.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Corsair to me. Can you just open up the side of the case and check for us?
> ...


Yes it is Corsair good call sir!


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Can you check the exact number of the GPU for us? You can use any program such as SIW and go to Video on the left side column. You may need to scroll down, as I have a larger screen, so I'm not too sure.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

I clicked text and got this

----- [Battery 1] ---------------------------------

Sensor Value Min Max
Voltages 
Current Voltage 12.41 V 12.41 V 12.41 V
Capacities 
Designed Capacity 60653 mWh 60653 mWh 60653 mWh
Full Charge Capacity 35910 mWh 35910 mWh 35910 mWh
Current Capacity 34063 mWh 34063 mWh 34063 mWh
Level 
Wear Level 41 % 41 % 41 %
Charge Level 94 % 94 % 94 %


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Which program is this?


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

I clicked your SIW link. And then hit text

never mind i'm downloading SIW right now


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry about that. The link has changed, use this and scroll down to Freeware, then click download.
SIW Download link


Then follow the instructions above.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/3131/siwvideo.jpg
Thats what I see


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That link is too distorted for me to make out.
GPUZ will give you the imfo for the GPU.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

elvenleader3 said:


> I would have to disagree here. The 4850 has the same power as the Radeon HD 5770.


Rephrase-a GPU upgrade is "generally" the best option for improved gaming performance.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Its a 4850. 

Yeah, normally it is. But, in this situation it is not needed.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm not sure what your looking for
Under sensors tab
GPU Core Clock 665 MHz
GPU Memory clock 990.6
GPU temp 66 C
fan speed 30 percent
gpu load 1 percent


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Can I ask what FPS you get on full settings?


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm at 60 fps but sometimes in major fights or capitol city it goes low


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

On full settings? 60FPS is fine, and it should go lower when you are in a high populated place.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

66c seems high for an idle temp, when is the last time you cleaned out your case? Your video card could be overheating.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok I'll clean it out and do you think then theres no need for an upgrade at this point?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

There isn't much to upgrade really. The GPU is one of the most powerful and can probably max out any game you throw at it. I'm not sure on the CPU, only because I don't know Intel too well. 

The FPS listed above, is that on full settings?


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah I'm everything maxed windowed mode and I'm 60 fps most places but right now in a capitol city im 20 fps

Now in a battle ground im at 33


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

No your computer should play wow on max without lag. Make sure you clean the video card well and blow it out through the fins of the heatsink. (i normally just put my mouth to the back vents and blow really hard after i take the card out.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

His cpu is sufficent for games, it could be overclocked alittle but it should be fine for wow.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

So what do I have to do to get like max frames in a battleground would you suggest a new video card or would cleaning just do it?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Wait, you are running it windowed?


Cleaning should do the trick. If it doesn't it is probably background programs.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah I go windowed and background programs like ventrilo


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

No background programs like anti-viruses and such.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Avast?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

It may be taking up some of your CPU usage, so you can check in Task Manager for that.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Your anti virus should not make you lag. Try cleaning it your card is as hot at idle as mine is under load and its overclcoked


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok thanks everyone! Besides cleaning is there anything else I should look into to improve my performance?

Like eventually what will I need to upgrade first.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html
Install that and post all your temps

A cheap performance improvment would be getting a aftermarket cooler for the cpu and overclocking a bit. Other than that all of your stuff looks balanced, you may want a new gpu then do a platform upgrade in the future (motherboard,cpu,ram)


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> A cheap performance improvment would be getting a aftermarket cooler for the cpu and overclocking a bit. Other than that all of your stuff looks balanced, you may want a new gpu then do a platform upgrade in the future (motherboard,cpu,ram)


I assume you are talking about a future upgrade for the GPU?


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Here are my current temps just surfing the web no wow
http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/9659/tempey.jpg


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, i would look to do it when the next gen ati comes out 7xxx series


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Those are WAY too hot for idle temps. Whats the airflow in the case(fans etc)?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Run wow and leave the program open it should record your max temps. I just want to see what they get to.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025
Thats the case and now that I think about it I used to use rivatuner to overclock my video card but I haven't messed with it I'm not sure if its running in the background

I'm actually getting a haircut and lunch so I'll respond in a few hours thanks for the help so far. Tell me if the case has any problem


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

http://img574.imageshack.us/img574/9663/temp2d.jpg


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope you are running one fan to blow air in and one fan to blow air out?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Clean the heatsinks and report back (hope you get a good haircut btw they always mess up on me)


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry I've been at college! I just got home and cleaned it out I'll test it out now


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/411/test3zt.jpg
around 20 fps in dalaran 

I cleaned everything out as best as I could


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Any advice or any upgrade suggestions?


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Any suggestions? If something would help I would get it as a christmas present!


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't think you can upgrade much, you already have a good comp, maybe get a new case, a new cooler for the cpu and overclock it to 3GHz


----------

